# Klarmobil will Altkunden zur Monatszahlung locken.



## senioreninfo (28 Januar 2012)

Altkunden werden immer wieder angerufen und man bedankt sich auf Ihre lange Treue. Dann wird versucht als VIP-Angebot den Kunden in ein neues Vertragsverhältnis zu locken ohne dass Ihnen Kosten entstehen. Man spare 9,95 die bei Vertragswechsel fällig werden. Dann sind Gespräche auch etwas günstiger, sagt man. Aber man verheimlicht, dass dann ein „Kontopflege Betrag“ (monatlich) fällig wird, wenn man nicht in einem Monat telefoniert.

Unverschämtheit! Kein bisschen Flexibel!

In Wirklichkeit stört Klarmobil, das Altkunden noch ohne Kosten gemäß Ihrem eigenen Vertragsabschluß dabei sind. Man hatte auch alle angeschrieben und 3 Monate Widerspruchszeit gegeben. Wer es verpasst hat, hatte Pech. Man will mit einem neuen Vertrag die Altkunden zu Monatszahlungen zwingen. Haben sie es wirklich nötig solche unseriösen Tricks anzuwenden?


----------



## Goblin (28 Januar 2012)

> Man hatte auch alle angeschrieben und 3 Monate Widerspruchszeit gegeben. Wer es verpasst hat, hatte Pech


 
Muss man einer Änderung nicht ausdrücklich zustimmen ? Ein "nichts tun" ist keine Zustimmung


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2012)

Richtig. Eine Änderung der AGB oder wichtiger Vertragsbestandteile, die sogenannte "Hauptleistungspflichten" oder sonstige wesentliche Vertragsbestandteile (Kosten, wesentliche Leistungsangebote) betreffen, bedarf der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Kunden - sonst wird die Änderung nicht wirksamer Vertragsbestandteil.

Hierzu reicht es nicht, wenn der Kunde über die Änderung lediglich informiert wird. Eine Unterrichtung unter der unzulässigen Annahme eines stillschweigenden ("konkludenten") Einverständnisses bei ausbleibendem Widerspruch ist kein Ersatz für eine eindeutige Willenserklärung zur Annahme der neuen Vertragsbedingungen. Hierzu gibt es mehrere Gerichtsurteile.


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2012)

Auch hier das alte Problem.
Wer weiß das schon und wer von denen die es wissen UND betroffen sind setzen sich dann dagegen zur Wehr?
Doch die wenigsten ...
Und die überwiegende Masse merkts nicht mal oder schluckt die Pille und zahlt


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2012)

Das mag so sein. Trotzdem spricht sich das erfahrungsgemäß rum und dient nicht gerade dem Ruf eines Unternehmens. Es kann also sein, dass Klarmobil sich damit mittelfristig ein Eigentor geschossen hat.


----------



## Hippo (28 Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich!


----------

